# Parenting skills



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

??? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kl1ujzRidmU&feature=player_embedded#!

WOW, not sure I would want to be their neighbor.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Datacan,
Four things I got out of that Video.

1. I'm glad I got off Facebook after a couple months. 

2. I'm glad my adult daughters grew up before the age of Facebook.

3. Respect seems to be endangered and misunderstood in human and canine relationships these days.

4. Maybe that is why I am meeting more people who are getting Vizslas rather than having kids. Vizslas are tough to raise, but I am sure nothing compared to raising kids today. 
I respect those parents out there giving it there best. There are MUCH better "How to train your gun dog" books out there than "How to raise your teenage daughter in the age of Facebook" books. 

Off to the first leg of getting Bailey his "Senior Hunt Test" this morning. Weather is good and so is life.

RBD


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

redbirddog said:


> Datacan,
> Four things I got out of that Video.
> 
> 1. I'm glad I got off Facebook after a couple months.
> ...


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

;D ;D
But seriously, did he have to use a gun? 
It portraits guns as instruments of destruction when in fact *guns are instruments of peace*. 

Dude destroys the laptop, big deal. Expensive bullets, impressive. Using a gun as parenting tool, what the? He needs therapy and fast.

He could have simply run over laptop, sell it and make money. 

PS
YouTube pays for every viewing of the clip.... so in fact dude makes money, I think more than the value of the laptop.. ironic?


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

For all we know the vid was staged... 

I do believe that weather or not that particular video was legit, kids today are tough to get through to. 
It isn't even just school children at this point. People in their late teens and early 20's seem to be having more and more trouble deciding on what to do with their lives.

Hard work is the last thing on most kids minds, and the world will suffer for it.

Dogs are a piece of cake in comparison. They always want to go to work.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Mischa said:


> Dogs are a piece of cake in comparison. They always want to go to work.


With the e-collar ;D ;D


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

I love seeing kids on leashes...  
I imagine you'd have the Seal Team 6 on your back pretty quick for using an e-collar on a kid. lol


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> It portraits guns as instruments of destruction when in fact guns are instruments of peace.


I would have used a shotgun on the laptop for full effect. I think the guy was smart and pissed off at a lazy "entitled" teenager posting it to HER Facebook account. 

I could have sat in that chair, but maybe not been so calm.

I liked how he put a round in the laptop for his wife. Daughters seem to be tougher on their mothers than their fathers. And now in the US our heathcare providers gets to cover them on their parent's insurance until they are 26. When exactly do* adults * grow up these days?

Pheasant hunt was great. Saw Bailey on one of the most intense points I have seen. We had tracked a running pheasant for 1/4 mile before Bailey finally "pinned it". The senior hunt test was not so good. 

We'll try again in the morning.

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would have loved to seen her face when she saw the video.

RBD
What was the highlights and lowlights of the hunt test.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> RBD
> What was the highlights and lowlights of the hunt test.


TexasRed, I'll post a writeup on redbirddog tomorrow night with some pictures. Highlights. Bailey is a great hunter and _hunts out _ 100 to 200 yards in open cover and _shortens up nicely _ in thicker cover. His _reach_ is outstanding. Had a great_ honor _ from 30 yards away of the other dog's point in the _backfield_. 
Lowlights. _False point _ just before the_ bird field_. (judge said their had been a bird there in the last _brace_.) _Bumped_ a bird into the air in the bird field and chased it down 300 yards and retrieved it back to me to hand. Once Bailey started to chase, I heard the sound of the judge "Thank you" (in other words you're done buddy and you have to walk back to camp). Bailey was not _steady to wing_. We didn't even get to _steady to shot_.

Too much running in _Derby_ haunts us still. He knows he can run down and retrieve a chauker. Did it dozens of times in Derby trials.

There is a whole language and structure to field trials and hunt tests that I would not have known three years ago. Almost all of the other 30 people there with dogs in Senior and Master tests were professionals handling other peoples dogs. We will eventually make it. I have no doubt. I'm a persistant b*stard. Took a step back from Master Hunter test to Senior Hunter test.


http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/08/master-hunt-test-tough.html

RBD


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I completely agree... I find the lack of respect and appreciation from this teenage girl for her parents disgusting, however, I am equally disgusted with her father as a parent. My first question for him is why do you permit your 15 year old child to have a Facebook account? My next question would be why are you spending 6 hours of your day and $130 to upgrade her laptop so that she can have her laptop how she wants it "for school". Part of me understands his use of YouTube to get his point across to his daughter, but I also think his willingness to broadcast his family issues for the world to see is a problem. I am 26 years old - my 39 year old co-worker spends the majority of her on the clock hours surfing the web and posting on Facebook. Seems the lack of work ethic is becoming more and more prevalent amongst multiple generations these days


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.wsoctv.com/news/news/local/youtube-dad-who-shot-daughters-laptop-gets-visit-a/nHbcR/


A local father who captured worldwide attention after posting a YouTube rant about his daughter is now responding to all the attention. 

The video received more than 21 million views in five days.

This video was the first topic of the day at work. Hit a lot of parents just about right.

Happy trails.
RBD


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I posted a rant on youtube to Zsa Zsa about her pulling on the lead. It did absolutely nothing????????


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

haha... stubborn girl!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Ozkar said:


> I posted a rant on youtube to Zsa Zsa about her pulling on the lead. It did absolutely nothing????????


Did you include a video clip where you shoot her favorite toy? Maybe she would take you more seriously then...


----------

